# pet store bettas!



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

so my local pet store just got a new shipment of bettas in...there were so many beautiful bettas. here are a few...

can you guess which one i brought home? :-D


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

the mystery betta's name is Montego! ;-)


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

Love the name!


----------



## Niece (Feb 27, 2012)

They come with moss balls?
My petco never does that.


----------



## Karu (Oct 18, 2013)

Wow, that white one is beautiful! I spent ages looking for one like that with no avail. ):


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Hmmm I am guessing the Mustard gas colored one? on the far right? 8D he looks pretty!


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

I almost brought home the mustard gas. But I didn't


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Karu, what province are you located in?
Niece, this pet store treats their bettas very well!


----------



## Tank Gurl (Sep 26, 2013)

I say the little blue marble at the bottom! I love his face. 

That's amazing the pet store puts moss balls in with the bettas! Love that!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

The Delta Double tail??? 

They look neat  Can you show us Montego already?


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

I love that first one! Actually all of them xD

I'm going to say the last guy there c:


----------



## Karu (Oct 18, 2013)

PonyJumper101 said:


> Karu, what province are you located in?
> Niece, this pet store treats their bettas very well!


BC


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

For those of you who said the little blue marble at the bottom, YOU ARE CORRECT. 

So here he is, Montego. I named him after Montego Bay in Jamaica because I went there in march and the ocean was as blue as him.


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Mwahahahaa! I got it right, lol. XD He's gorgeous! ^^ And a great name, it reminds of the Beach Boys song, Kokomo.


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank you  he is very shy and hasn't eaten yet  I'm thinking of putting him in a smaller tank with more plants. The one he's in isn't "fully equipt". A heater, and a few plants haha


----------



## kjnewcome (Jul 25, 2013)

Beautiful! He looks like my daughter's betta, Merbit. I don't know how you were able to only pick one. They are are beautiful.


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Kjnewcome, I might go back tomorrow or Monday...too "just look"


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Yeah yeahvyeah! 8D *claps habds and giggles madly* Go "look"! ;3


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

So I decided to grab the Nikon and snap a few pictures of him...

Here are the results!

My beautiful boy settling in to the 1 gallon. He's more active in a smaller tank.










He's breathtaking.










Clear beard! :-D










STOP MOM I DON'T WANT ANY PICTURES. I'M TOO FABULOUS FOR PICTURES.










Fine. Just one picture. Make sure you get my good side.










WAIT WHO IS THAT. WHY IS HE HERE.


----------



## Lyslee29 (Aug 24, 2013)

Oh my gosh they're beautiful. I'm going to guess the second one from the top, the white and blue one. He's beautiful!


----------



## Lyslee29 (Aug 24, 2013)

Oops.. Sorry I only looked at the first page . Fail!! Haha. He's so cute! I like the name also.


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank you :blueyay:


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Excellent pics!! I think he's amazing, it will be interesting to see his marbling over the next few months. 

BE CAREFUL about those plastic plants!! His gorgeous delicate fins.


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Laki, those plants may look sharp, but they've never harmed any of my bettas fins! ;-)


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

And thank you! I'm hoping he won't completely turn blue, I love the white on him


----------



## blueberrythebettafish (Oct 20, 2013)

so pretty!


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

He. Is. Absolutely DROP DEAD GORGEOUS! O.O (Careful, Rowdy, your eyes are going to fall out if you keep staring. And quit drooling on the keyboard!)


----------



## kjnewcome (Jul 25, 2013)

PonyJumper101 said:


> Kjnewcome, I might go back tomorrow or Monday...too "just look"



"just to look"? lol, good luck with that! Let us know if you get another one or two.


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

I love the name! Beautiful boy, I would've never been able to pick between all those handsome boys


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

It was hard. I even had to get the clerk to help me! I stood there for 20 minutes just staring at them all before the boyfriend got impatient. I later went back after taking pictures of the ones that interested me, and made my final decision


----------



## Lyslee29 (Aug 24, 2013)

I wish my local pet stores had boys as beautiful as the ones you showed us.


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Sometimes they will only have vt's and other times they will have dt's hm's sdt's pk's with the most beautiful colours! I went at the right time ;-)


----------



## Lyslee29 (Aug 24, 2013)

You certainly did.  I like your signature by the way. Very true.


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

thank you!


----------



## Lyslee29 (Aug 24, 2013)

Your welcome!


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Snapped some more pictures of him 










Cute little face <3










Evil pencil










He really doesn't like them!










I'm crying at how beautiful he is


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Wow look how happy he is now! 8D


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

He liked the 1 gallon much much better than the 3 gallon! Lol I think he just needs to get used to swimming around first


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Hahahaha! Sometimes they like a smaller tank. =)


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Most of my boys do which is weird!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

I have two more tanks that are 1.5 gallons which I might use. XD Well at least one of them. The other will be for a QT. I want a female betta in the future.


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Do it!!!!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

XD will do! Once the tank cycles. =)


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Show me the new guy\girl if you get one!


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

*More pet store bettas *

Went back yesterday and here's some more beauties


----------



## Tank Gurl (Sep 26, 2013)

Oh goodness the cellophane DT at the bottom! Love him!


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

I love the last one too!!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

WHOOO new BOY at Petco! His name is Mandark.


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

Cool looking fish!


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Omg tree! It's a montego look alike!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks =D

Hahaha Sweet! Mandark might be a marble so he might change colors on me once he gets comfortable.


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Montego has already gotten lighter!


----------



## Gallifrey (Sep 22, 2013)

They're so beautiful. *-* I want them all! I'm also envious of you, too, because your local pet store treats their betta very well.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

PonyJumper101 said:


> Went back yesterday and here's some more beauties


 Love number 6. I would not have been able to leave the store without him. lol


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

I wish i could have more  my dream betta is a hmpk red and white dragon


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

did you see them at pets unlimited?


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Alright, I need to go back to PetSmart :lol:


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

popcorn- Yes the one in Bedford Commons


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

My dream betta is a marbled blue and white PK. And I'm adopting him, soon


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

PonyJumper101 said:


> popcorn- Yes the one in Bedford Commons


 
i go to that one sometimes they have a mama stingray and her babys by the veil tails:-D


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm hoping to go to PetCo today and get another baby :-D


----------



## Rainbows (Sep 17, 2012)

PonyJumper101 said:


> So I decided to grab the Nikon and snap a few pictures of him...
> 
> Here are the results!
> 
> ...



He looks sorta like my delta that doesn't have a name!
View attachment 235970


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Just picked up this guy from Petco. 
Julius:


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

He's gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## Niece (Feb 27, 2012)

Got him as a gift today. Haven't named him yet though.
Came from petsmart.


----------

